

Apps that Sync Music Across Devices Prompt Copyright Concerns  - paul9290
http://www.project-disco.org/intellectual-property/051013-group-playback-apps-let-you-choose-your-own-copyright-adventure/
Thanks to Rob for his interest!<p>We demoed the app for him at event last Saturday and it worked as it always does for us.<p>Bummed during his personal demo he didnt have same success.  Thus we are testing the heck out of it and if interested helping test let us know in the comments here.  We'd appreciate it - thanks!
======
paul9290
Thanks to Rob for his interest in our work and this space!

We are bummed the app didn't work during his personal/private test like it did
when we demoed it at a conference last week to him and attendees.

His private test is helpful, as we are now looking for services to test the
heck out of our product before our upcoming release.

If interested in helping us in this regards, please leave a comment. Thank
you!

